# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: ایجاد کمپینی برای اعتراض جدی و کاملا  رسمی نسبت به ادیتور سایت

## motherboard

سلام.موضوع بی کیفیت بودن ادیتور سایت خیلی قدیمی است.ولی به دلیل رسیدگی نکردن جدی به این مشکل همچنان تازه مانده است.این تاپیک رو به وجود اوردم تا هر کاربری اگر واقعا مشکلی با ادیتور سایت و نمایش کد ها در اون داره رو مطرح کنه.پس اگر واقعا از ادیتور سایت انتقاد دارید حتما و حتما در این تاپیک بیان کنید و در غیر اینصورت اگر ایرادی در ادیتور سایت مشاهده نمی کنید و کاملا از ان راضی هستید پس دیگر این غیر منطقی است که در اینده از ادیتور سایت انتقاد کنید.چون شما قبلا رضایت کامل خودتون رو از ادیتور سایت با شرکت نکردن در این تاپیک اعلام کردید.!!!

----------


## احسان!

در یک جمله: "خیلی داغونه."
در چند جمله: :|
یه بار درست لود نمیشه یه بار روی آیتم ها که کلیک میکنی کار نمیکنه یه بارکد  ها رو به هم میریزه،یه بار همش رو میریزه توی یه خط،گاهی خط جدیدیش کار نمیده، بعضی وقت ها یه یه چیزهای عجیب غریبی اضافه میکنه که... و کلی مورد دیگه که بگم داستان میشه!

----------


## motherboard

اقای کرامتی.شاید این طور باشه که شما هیچ وظیفه ای رو در قبال رسیدگی کردن به وضعیت ادیتور سایت نداشته باشید.و به زبان خودمانی به ما بدهکار نیستید.اما وظیفه تامین امنیت سایت را برعهده دارید.واقعا به سایتی که این قدر مشکلات فنی داره چه طور میشه به امنیت اون اعتماد پیدا کرد؟؟؟ این وظیفه مدیران تالارهاست که این موضوع را با شما در میان بگذارند و نه کاربران عادی.متاسفانه یا از شما خجالت می کشند و یا جرات ندارند و یا ...... و همینظور اینکه بعضی از انتقادها رو نگاه می کنید و می روید.در واقع با زبان بی زبانی به ما می گویید که بروید پی کارهایتان!!!!   مگر هدف این سایت نشر علم نیست.پس با وجود این مشکلات فنی چه طور قرار است علم نشر پیدا کند؟؟؟ من دیگه حرفی ندارم.صلاح خویش خسروان دانند.می خواهید رسیدگی کنید و یا می خواهید رسیدگی نکنید.تمام.

----------


## omid_kma

چکیده ای از پست هایی که توی تاپیک قبلی که ۳* هفته* از ساختش میگذره و هیچ جواب خاصی هم نداره رو این جا هم میزارم .

1_ اگر کد از داخل IDE بصورت مستقیم کپی بشه چیز هایی مثل رنگ و سایز فونت هم خونده میشن نمونه : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?467986-%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA%D9%86-%D8%B3%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%84-CPU-%D9%88-%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%B3%DA%A9
که این مورد باعث شده پست های قدیمی هم بعضی هاشون بریزن به هم 

۲ـ اگر کد از notepad هم کپی بشه فاصله بین خطوط پاک میشه وبنظر میرسه tab هم با space جایگزین میشه و indenet کدمیریزه به هم (چیزی که توی لینک روبرو هست هیچ شباهتی به کدی که من توی IDEنوشته بودم نداره !!) : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2096177

۳ـ داخل کد ها اگر url یا \\d+ باشه خودکار با href a جابه جا میشه ۲ تا نمونه :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2097109
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2096177

۴_یک url که متن ترکیبی فارسی انگلیسی داره  وقتی که کپی میشه داخل ادیتور نشانه گر متن میره وسط url که این باعث میشه اگر قرار باشه یک خط جدید بعد از url  اضافه کنید اصلا نفهمید که کجا باید enter رو بزنید :)

۵ـاگر پست ها ویرایش بشن بعض کاراکتر ها داغون میشن نمونش این پست  که علامت سوال بعد از ++ اضافه شده https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2083517

۶_بعضی وقت ها زمان undo کردن داخل ادیتور مرورگر crash می کنه !!!! (البته زیاد پیش نمیاد ) 

۷ـ پست های قدیمی سایت ریختن به هم :نمونه : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D8%AF%D8%9F


۸ـاگر کد ها اشتباها داخل تگ دیگه ای قرار بگیرن میریزن به هم (مثلا اگر کد ++C رو بزارید داخل تگ php کلش میره توی ۱خط (این باعث شده پست های قدیمی هم مشکل پیدا کنن مثلا من خودم قبلا خیلی وقت ها کد ++Cرو میزاشتم داخل php الان اکثرا خراب شدن 
و این که توی تست هایی هم که کردم باید حتما اون تگ هایی که داخلشون کد گذاشته میشه شروع و پایانشون داخل یک خط جدا باشند  وگرنه باز هم کل کد میره توی یک خط !!!

۹ـ هیچ کلید خاصی برای full screen کردن editor وجود نداره ! (متن های طولانی رو با چیزی که الان هست اصلا نمیشه نوشت )

۱۰ـتگ های زبان ها کم هستن !!‌ 


۱۱ـ میشه یک قابلیت اضافه کرد که زمان نوشتن عنوان سوال جست و جو انجام بشه و سوال های مشابه هم نشون داده بشه مثل خیلی از فروم های دیگه

۱۲ـکلید حذف پاسخ توی بعضی از تاپیک ها  و مرورگر ها وجود نداره !!

۱۳_ اگر از داخل internet explorer 10-11 کدی که توی تگ هست رو کپی کنید بعد داخل IDE پیست کنید  کل کد میره داخل یک خط (شاید بقیه مرورگر ها هم همینطور باشن)

----------


## احسان!

با تغییر ادیتور از تنظیمات هم چیزی درست نمیشه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

دوست عزیز، شما چه کمپین ایجاد کنید و چه انقلاب راه بیاندازید تا زمانی که سازنده این Syntax Highlighter نسخه بالاتر ندهد و اشکالات را برطرف نکند ما نمی توانیم کاری کنیم.

در ضمن، به جای شلوغ کاری کارهای بهتری هم می توانید انجام دهید: مگر برنامه نویس نیستید؟ شاید آقای آلکس گورباچف (نویسنده اون پلاگین) هم وقت نداره درستش کنه، شما درستش کنید، بدهید ما بگذاریم روی سرور. بقیه برنامه نویس های حاضر در این سایت، نویسنده پلاگین فوق، و بنده کلی دعایتان خواهیم کرد  :قلب:

----------


## omid_kma

> دوست عزیز، شما چه کمپین ایجاد کنید و چه انقلاب راه بیاندازید تا زمانی که سازنده این Syntax Highlighter نسخه بالاتر ندهد و اشکالات را برطرف نکند ما نمی توانیم کاری کنیم.
> 
> در ضمن، به جای شلوغ کاری کارهای بهتری هم می توانید انجام دهید: مگر برنامه نویس نیستید؟ شاید آقای آلکس گورباچف (نویسنده اون پلاگین) هم وقت نداره درستش کنه، شما درستش کنید، بدهید ما بگذاریم روی سرور. بقیه برنامه نویس های حاضر در این سایت، نویسنده پلاگین فوق، و بنده کلی دعایتان خواهیم کرد


سلام بعضی موارد مثل خراب شدن پست های قدیمی مثل  این https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D8%AF%D8%9F
با یک دستور SQL ساده و تبدیل &#40 به > قابل برطرف شدن هستن .

بعد من فکر نمی کنم این مشکلات ربطی به syntax hihghliter داشته باشن ! (خیلی از ادیتور های دیگه هم از همین syntax highliter استفاده می کنن و مشکلی هم ندارن )
این مشکل ادیتور هست که قبل از فرستادن متن به highliter  میاد تغییراتی روش ایجاد میکنه که این هم بخاطر این هست که کد inline گذاشته میشه بین اون تگ [...] ها و کلش بصورت متن در نظر گرفته میشه نه کد
یا مثلا اون مشکل کپی پیست کردن از IDE اصلا هیچ ربطی به syntax highliter نداره !!
 من پلاگین روبرو رو تست کردم خیلی از مشکلاتی که   الان داره رو نداره(مخصوصا اون مورد کپی از IDEکه الان وجود داره )  https://github.com/dbrain/ckeditor-s...editor-4دمو
دمو پلاگین :‌ http://wordpress.org/plugins/syntaxh...n/screenshots/

پاورقی : ( جالبه که انتقاد نسبت به امکانت سایت از نظر شما شلوغ کاری حساب میشه !! )

----------


## motherboard

> دوست عزیز، شما چه کمپین ایجاد کنید و چه انقلاب راه بیاندازید تا زمانی که سازنده این Syntax Highlighter نسخه بالاتر ندهد و اشکالات را برطرف نکند ما نمی توانیم کاری کنیم.
> 
> در ضمن، به جای شلوغ کاری کارهای بهتری هم می توانید انجام دهید: مگر برنامه نویس نیستید؟ شاید آقای آلکس گورباچف (نویسنده اون پلاگین) هم وقت نداره درستش کنه، شما درستش کنید، بدهید ما بگذاریم روی سرور. بقیه برنامه نویس های حاضر در این سایت، نویسنده پلاگین فوق، و بنده کلی دعایتان خواهیم کرد


اقای کرامتی عزیز.من قصدم از درست کردن این تاپیک اون چیزی که شما در دل خودتون فکر کردید نیست.!!! ادیتور سایت خیلی عذاب اوره.واقعا عذاب اوره.همین افرادی که از شما تشکر کردند کاملا از وضعیت ادیتور خبر دارند.و حتی اون افرادی که فقط میان تاپیک رو نگاه می کنند که ببینند که کی چی میگه و کی چی نمیگه هم از وضعیت ادیتور خبر دارند!!!   من هنوز به حدی نرسیدم که به خودم بگویم برنامه نویس.من همچنان در حال یادگیری هستم و در این اواخر هم شروع کردم به یادگیری پی اچ پی.با این حال وقتی از ادیتور استفاده می کنم واقعا مشکلات رو حس می کنم.نه فقط من بلکه تمام کاربرانی که از ادیتور این سایت استفاده می کنند متوجه این قضایا هستند.جناب *omid_kma*  در زمینه برنامه نویسی خیلی خیلی از من واردتر هستند.با این حال این اقدام ایشون خیلی تحسین برانگیزه که حرفشون رو می زنند و به صورت فنی همان طور که دیدید مشکلات رو بیان می کنند.هدف ما اینجا فقط و فقط بیان کردن مشکلاتی هست که ادیتور سایت داره.واقعا کار کردن با ادیتور سایت و یا هر اسم دیگه ای که داره عذاب اوره.هر چند .............

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب پیشنهاد می کنم یک کمپین راه بیاندازید برای پیدا کردن کسی که بتونه این Syntax Highlighrer (همونی که شما بهش می گید ادیتور) رو تصحیح کنه.

----------


## motherboard

به نظر من جناب *omid_kma* گزینه خوبی هست.نه به خاطر اینکه با همدیگه در تالار ++c برخورد داریم.بلکه به خاطر اطلاعات فنی ایشون هست.ایشون واقعا از کاربرهایی هستند که فکر می کنم توانایی رسیدگی به حل این موضوع رو دارند.باید ببینیم نظر ایشون و بقیه چی هست.

----------


## omid_kma

> Syntax Highlighrer (همونی که شما بهش می گید ادیتور)


فکر می کنم شما هنوز فرق بین syntax highliter با editor رو متوجه نشدید !
من نمی دونم چرا فکر می کنید این مشکلات مربوط به پلاگین  Alex Gorbatchev هست !
وظیفه ادیتور :‌ گذاشتن تگ های متفاوت مثل code , href ,font  و غیره بوسیله رابط گرافیکی داخل متن
وظیفه syntax highliter : زمانی هست که اطلاعات از دیتابیس خونده میشن  و بوسیله جاوااسکریپت میاد چیز هایی که بین تگ های کد هستن رو با یک شکل خاص نمایش میده !
پس این که وقتی متن از داخل IDE به داخل ادیتور paste میشه  و فرمت IDE خونده میشه هیچ ربطی به syntax highliterنداره !!!
یا این که جابه جا کردن url داخل کد با href کاریه که ادیتور انجام میده نه syntax highliter !!!




> به نظر من جناب *omid_kma* گزینه خوبی هست.نه به خاطر اینکه با همدیگه در تالار ++c برخورد داریم.بلکه به خاطر اطلاعات فنی ایشون هست.ایشون واقعا از کاربرهایی هستند که فکر می کنم توانایی رسیدگی به حل این موضوع رو دارند.باید ببینیم نظر ایشون و بقیه چی هست.


من خیلی وقت هسش که وب کار نمی کنم  و علاقه و وقت انجام این کارو هم ندارم  
اگر وقتش رو هم داشتم این کارو انجام نمیدادم  چون به نظر ایشون این کار ها شلوغ بازی حساب میشه .
آدم یکسری چیز ها رو میبینه تاسف میخوره بخاطر  ایرانی بودن خودش .
این هم پست آخر من داخل این سایت و تاپیک هست ترجیح میدم از این به بعد دیگه داخل محیط های ایرانی فعالیتی نداشته باشم !
موفق باشید !

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

> به جای شلوغ کاری کارهای بهتری هم می توانید انجام دهید: مگر برنامه نویس  نیستید؟ شاید آقای آلکس گورباچف (نویسنده اون پلاگین) هم وقت نداره درستش  کنه، شما درستش کنید، بدهید ما بگذاریم روی سرور.


استاد کرامتی داشتم چند هفته پیش 2 تا مقاله توی دیجیاتو می خوندم و دیدم شرکت بزرگ و خفنی مثل گوگل که اگر هزار نفر هم علیهش کمپین راه بندازن از ارزش سهامش یک سنت کم نمیشه چه قدر با مخاطبینش و کاربرانش خوب رفتار می کنه و نسبت به اونا تعهد داره و پاسخگوی اونهاست.
الان داشتم چند تا جواب آخر شما توی فروم نسبت به اعتراض کاربرانتون رو میدیدم دقیقا یاد همون رفتار گوگل افتادم.
شدیدا توصیه می کنم خوندن این مقاله ها رو از دست ندید من شخصا خیلیــــــی لذت بردم (البته نه بیشتر از پاسخ های شما به کاربرانتون) :

http://digiato.com/article/2014/08/1...1%DA%A9%D8%B3/

http://digiato.com/article/2014/06/2...8%DA%AF%D9%84/

قطعا بهتر از من میدونید که شما هیچ وقت نباید مقابل کاربرتون باشید! من الان نزدیک به نیم ساعت ه دارم میخندم که به شما میگه ادیتور خرابه شما میگی برو درستش کن!



ما رو هم از جواب های زیبای خودتون در این پست محروم نفرمایید.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

با سلام ؛

بنده فکر میکنم پایدار موندن انجمن ها مهمه و امیدوارم جناب *کرامتی* به این مورد توجه ویژه ای داشته باشن , این مهمه که به انتقادات کاربران توجه بشه و بر اساس انتقادات کاربران تغییرات بر روی سایت ایجاد شده و مشکلات رفع بشه چرا که پایداری سایت با وجود کاربران و فعالیت آن ها میسر خواهد بود با این روش هر روز یه کاربر فعال از دست بدیم به نظرم کمی جالب نیست.

در مورد ادیتور سایت هم من شخصا یک سری آموزش هایی که دادم رو با مکافات کد هارو از IDE ای خودم انتقال میدادم یک بار کپی میکردم در داخل NotePad که استایلش از بین بره و بعد مجددا در داخل تگ کد قرار میدادم و این واقعا هم وقتمو میگرفت و هم اعصابمو خرد میکرد امیدوارم این مشکل به زودی حل بشه.

با تشکر.

----------


## حامد مصافی

من با اون قسمت از صحبت‌های مهدی کرامتی که گفته خودمون مشکل رو حل کنیم به شدت موافقم. حالا ایراد از هرچیه (که خود کشف ایراد میشه مرحله اول انجام کار) شاید در آپدیت‌های بعدی تمامی خرت و پرت‌های استفاده شده در فاروم این مشکل حل نشه. پس به جای این بحث و دعواها بیایید چند تا بررسی انجام بدید تا ریشه مشکل رو حل کنیم. خود من هم سعی می‌کنم روی این مسأله وقت بذارم. در قسمت توسعه وب هم می‌تونید تاپیکی برای هم فکری روی این موضوع راه بیاندازید.
این یعنی استفاده بهینه از منابع

----------


## motherboard

> من با اون قسمت از صحبت‌های مهدی کرامتی که گفته خودمون مشکل رو حل کنیم به شدت موافقم. حالا ایراد از هرچیه (که خود کشف ایراد میشه مرحله اول انجام کار) شاید در آپدیت‌های بعدی تمامی خرت و پرت‌های استفاده شده در فاروم این مشکل حل نشه. پس به جای این بحث و دعواها بیایید چند تا بررسی انجام بدید تا ریشه مشکل رو حل کنیم. خود من هم سعی می‌کنم روی این مسأله وقت بذارم. در قسمت توسعه وب هم می‌تونید تاپیکی برای هم فکری روی این موضوع راه بیاندازید.
> این یعنی استفاده بهینه از منابع


الان اقا امید و دوستان دیگر موارد خوبی رو در بالا اشاره کردند.موضوع الان سر اینه که هیچ کس علاقه ای برای گذاشتن قدم اول نداره.نه از سمت مدیریت این علاقه وجود داره و نه از سمت کاربران.من وب کار نیستم والا خودم قدم اول رو می گذاشتم.به کسی نیاز است که قبلا برنامه نویسی وب هم کرده باشه.صد در صد چنین فردی راحت تر می تونه با این قضیه برخورد کنه.هزار ماشاءالله هم در این انجمن وب کار زیاده.

----------


## returnx

من خیلی تو طراحی وب و جاوا اسکریپت تخصص ندارم ، اما اونچیزی که مشخصه اینکه اگر متن کپی شده که در قالب rtf هست به plain text تبدیل بشه ، این پلاگین کارشُ درست انجام میده در واقع Notepad بیچاره تنها کاری که واسه ما انجام میده همین هست ، متن با قابل rtf را به plain text تبدیل می کنه ، حالا اگر دوستان مسلط به java script  کدی مثل این :
Regex.Replace(rtfString, @"\{\*?\\[^{}]+}|[{}]|\\\n?[A-Za-z]+\n?(?:-?\d+)?[ ]?", "");
برای این پلاگین بنویسند که متنی که دارای قالب rtf هست را به plain text تبدیل کنه ، فکر می کنم مشکل حل بشه...
کد بالا با C#‎‎‎ نوشته شده و rtf را به plain text تبدیل می کنه...

----------


## حامد مصافی

اگه اینطوریه موقع پیست کردن از کلید Paste as plain text استفاده کنید (دکمه چهارم بالای ادیتور)

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

> دوست عزیز، شما چه کمپین ایجاد کنید و چه انقلاب راه بیاندازید تا زمانی که سازنده این Syntax Highlighter نسخه بالاتر ندهد و اشکالات را برطرف نکند ما نمی توانیم کاری کنیم.
> 
> در ضمن، به جای شلوغ کاری کارهای بهتری هم می توانید انجام دهید: مگر برنامه نویس نیستید؟ شاید آقای آلکس گورباچف (نویسنده اون پلاگین) هم وقت نداره درستش کنه، شما درستش کنید، بدهید ما بگذاریم روی سرور. بقیه برنامه نویس های حاضر در این سایت، نویسنده پلاگین فوق، و بنده کلی دعایتان خواهیم کرد



سلام و درود
من با آقای کرامتی موافقم بهتره بجای اعتراض جمع بشیم و راه حل عملی این موضوع رو پیداکنیم تا وقتی که سازنده Syntax Highlighter ارتقا ورژن نده نه کاری از آقای کرامتی ساختس نه از ما.

----------


## returnx

اگه دوستان از گزینه ی Paste as plain text که جناب مصافی گفتند استفاده کنند این مشکل حل خواهد شد...

----------


## godofphp

..................................................  ....

----------

